

Using WIP branches to save every edit - rlm
http://www.jukie.net/~bart/blog/save-everything-with-git-wip

======
MartinMond
It's a really useful time save.

Unfortunaly git-wip by default doesn't commit files that are untracked (e.g.
new). I submitted a patch to do exactly this: [http://github.com/MSch/git-
wip/commit/22f4b57b67762a0123d1ba...](http://github.com/MSch/git-
wip/commit/22f4b57b67762a0123d1ba319e82a0bc2a4ce338)

------
windsurfer
Why not have a daemon track for file state changes instead of having every
editor run the _git wip_ command? That would be much more general and probably
better for most projects.

Maybe I'll make such a daemon...

~~~
alxv
A custom daemon would be great, but meanwhile you could use inotify-tools from
the shell:

    
    
      while inotifywait -r -e modify .
      do
        git wip save "automatic save"
      done

------
skorgu
This is timely considering just last night I "rm -rf projectname.py" instead
of "rm -rf projectname.sqlite". D'oh.

------
ivey
Anyone have it working in Emacs? I may fool around with it tonight, if not,
and see if I can get it working.

~~~
cschneid
I'm a vim guy myself, but looks like you just need the onSave hook that the vi
config at the end calls.

------
jed_s
this should be integrated into editors as undo/redo

i've long thought proper version control makes sense if it's fast enough --
eventually everything will be tracked anyway.

it doesn't make any sense to lose any ideas just because only one of them was
"the winner".

------
akkartik
How does this compare with git stash?

